# Tatuaje Cabinet Regios Cigar Review - Underwhelmed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

After everything I have heard about the Tatuaje line, I was anxious to try one. I picked this up, as well as some Havana VI's. I willing to admit I...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Regios Cigar Review - Underwhelmed


----------

